# How to extract EXIF data on posted images??



## tmjjk (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know if this was the right place to post this question, but here it goes.  How do I see the exif data on images that others post.  I just saved an image from here and opened it in Lightroom, hoping that would show me, but it did not.  Sometimes I see a really awesome image and would like to know how it was shot.  I'm hoping by paying attention to this more, it will help me.  Thanks!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 27, 2012)

Not all images retain their exif when uploaded to the web. I use an exif viewer in chrome, you can find it in the chrome extension catalog. Firefox also has similar plugins. In chrome, I know that an image has viewable exif because it shows a little blue camera in the Lower right of the image.


----------



## macpro88 (Jul 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Not all images retain their exif when uploaded to the web. I use an exif viewer in chrome, you can find it in the chrome extension catalog. Firefox also has similar plugins. In chrome, I know that an image has viewable exif because it shows a little blue camera in the Lower right of the image.




Was wondering how people quickly find exif of hand, I see that there are several in the Chrome store, which author is your extension by?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 27, 2012)

macpro88 said:
			
		

> Was wondering how people quickly find exif of hand, I see that there are several in the Chrome store, which author is your extension by?



I've used both Jeffery's exif viewer as well as FXIF (not sure why it's an F). Every photo I post to the forum is hosted on a site that preserves exif data, sites like Flickr do not unless you go to the site.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 27, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> ...which author is your extension by?



I'm using Exif Viewer 2.1.3 by Andry Virvich


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

There are lots of good Exif viewers out there... I use PhotoME from PhotoME - Exif, IPTC & ICC Metadata Editor  It is an application.. and there are also browser plugins....


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 27, 2012)

How do i extract exif data from film?


----------



## macpro88 (Jul 27, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> How do i extract exif data from film?



is that even possible......?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 27, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:
			
		

> How do i extract exif data from film?



You don't


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Not all images retain their exif when uploaded to the web. I use an exif viewer in chrome, you can find it in the chrome extension catalog.* Firefox also has similar plugins. *In chrome, I know that an image has viewable exif because it shows a little blue camera in the Lower right of the image.



+1 and it works great.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/exif-viewer/


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 27, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> How do i extract exif data from film?



Look in the notebook where you wrote down all that information when you took the photo.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 27, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Look in the notebook where you wrote down all that information when you took the photo.



Oh, i knew i forgot something...


----------



## cathyhill (Nov 10, 2013)

tmjjk said:


> I don't know if this was the right place to post this question, but here it goes.  How do I see the exif data retrieved information on images that others post.  I just saved an image processing from here and opened it in Lightroom, hoping that would show me, but it did not.  Sometimes I see a really awesome image and would like to know how it was shot.  I'm hoping by paying attention to this more, it will help me.  Thanks!!!



I did not know there is such a method to learn how an image is shot. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 10, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> FXIF (not sure why it's an F).


 That's the METRIC version.



3bayjunkie said:


> How do i extract exif data from film?


 Scan it, then post your scanner info.


----------

